

Data-Intensive Text Processing with MapReduce - sonabinu
http://beowulf.csail.mit.edu/18.337/MapReduce-book-final.pdf

======
mark_l_watson
I bought the book a couple of years ago. Extremely useful because it shows how
to implement a lot of algorithms (e.g., inner joins, outer joins, etc., etc.)

Saved me a lot of time n a large customer job.

~~~
sonabinu
Which part of the book did you find most useful?

~~~
mark_l_watson
A few years ago I found the material on aggregation, joins, and indexing most
useful.

Now, Chapter 6 on HMM is more closely matched to my interests.

~~~
sonabinu
Have you done any work with graph algorithms? What are your thoughts? ( chap
5)

~~~
mark_l_watson
I haven't done anything real with map reduce graph algorithms. Real, in the
sense that someone has paid me to do it.

~~~
sonabinu
I was wondering when it makes sense to use MapReduce graphs at work? And how
it works in a real setting?

------
gizzlon
Only gotten a few pages in, but what I've read so far was informative and
understandable. Thanks

~~~
sonabinu
It was a very exciting find.

